# Easy entry seats?



## Heather2277 (11 mo ago)

Hi! 
I am new to owning a VW. I just bought a 2021 atlas sel premium. I’m so used to easy entry seats and seem to be on every make and model car I’ve owned since the early 2000s…however I can’t find anything in the manual of how to activate it. Please tell me there are easy entry seats and how I activate it! 
thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you have access to VCDS or OBD11 you can more than likely code it to activate. Here’s the coding from my mod doc in my signature. You will need to have your hood open and the parking brake engaged. If you have memory seats on the passenger side you can enable for the passenger side, but only if memory is available. 

Seats

Easy Entry 

(Seats move back to the furthest position when you open the door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)

Control Unit 36
Security Access
Long Coding
Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active
Easy_Entry_Front_Over_MMI -> Active*

*Last option displays the function in the MIB under Car Settings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine had the option in the dash, I had to enable the convenience option in the infotainment 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather2277 (11 mo ago)

chompa1422 said:


> Mine had the option in the dash, I had to enable the convenience option in the infotainment
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Where is the convenience option in infotainment? I feel as if I went through every option.


----------



## Heather2277 (11 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you have access to VCDS or OBD11 you can more than likely code it to activate. Here’s the coding from my mod doc in my signature. You will need to have your hood open and the parking brake engaged. If you have memory seats on the passenger side you can enable for the passenger side, but only if memory is available.
> 
> Seats
> 
> ...


This is great info but I don’t have access to that software. Would this be something that they would have in the service department of the dealership?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a 2019 model so I had to go in and enable. Here’s a link to the OBD11 dongle that allows you to make changes with either android or iOS devices. 









OBDeleven PRO Pack - Next Generation


The ultimate VAG diagnostic tool - Now with iOS support, 18x faster processor, and sleek black design with configurable light




www.ecstuning.com





If it’s not available in the head unit (MIB) and you have an in with the dealer/service advisor it might be possibility. I doubt it, but you never know. You can always ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Heather2277 said:


> Where is the convenience option in infotainment? I feel as if I went through every option.


I need to get on my brother's atlas mine is a 2018 I'll report back asap

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather2277 (11 mo ago)

chompa1422 said:


> I need to get on my brother's atlas mine is a 2018 I'll report back asap
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Was not in the 2021.5.. Had to use ODBeleven to eneable


----------



## Heather2277 (11 mo ago)

Jack-e-son said:


> Was not in the 2021.5.. Had to use ODBeleven to eneable


Thank you! Disappointing though. A feature that seems pretty standard in most makes and models to not be in one that has so many features. I guess I will find a OBD11 and enable it!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yup, it sucks that there are a lot of features that we are "missing" (not really missing because they are programmed but hidden). Looks like they are trying to save some of them them for their luxury brand such as an Audi.

The nice thing is that if you have OBD11 and VCDS, you can enable most of the features that are not enabled by factory.

I have a 2019 and I had to enable it with OBD11. It is now showing on the main infotainment screen as an option and I can turn it on or off.


----------



## srborcsani (5 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you have access to VCDS or OBD11 you can more than likely code it to activate. Here’s the coding from my mod doc in my signature. You will need to have your hood open and the parking brake engaged. If you have memory seats on the passenger side you can enable for the passenger side, but only if memory is available.
> 
> Seats
> 
> ...


Hi, I have OBD11. Does this long coding work for the 2021.5 VW Atlas SEL Premium R-Line?


----------



## srborcsani (5 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you have access to VCDS or OBD11 you can more than likely code it to activate. Here’s the coding from my mod doc in my signature. You will need to have your hood open and the parking brake engaged. If you have memory seats on the passenger side you can enable for the passenger side, but only if memory is available.
> 
> Seats
> 
> ...





Heather2277 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to owning a VW. I just bought a 2021 atlas sel premium. I’m so used to easy entry seats and seem to be on every make and model car I’ve owned since the early 2000s…however I can’t find anything in the manual of how to activate it. Please tell me there are easy entry seats and how I activate it!
> thanks!


Heather, did you get your easy exits seats to work?


----------



## srborcsani (5 mo ago)

Jack-e-son said:


> Was not in the 2021.5.. Had to use ODBeleven to eneable


Hi, where would I go on the OBD11 to enable it on my 2021.5 Atlas?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

srborcsani said:


> Hi, where would I go on the OBD11 to enable it on my 2021.5 Atlas?











Anyone using OBDEleven?


Thanks! Just tested driver side mirror dip and no dice. Checked the HW/SW version and there is a difference between the driver and passenger side door. The driver side ends with a 3F and the passenger side ends in a 2F. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

srborcsani said:


> Hi, where would I go on the OBD11 to enable it on my 2021.5 Atlas?


Did you attempt the steps provided in this thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srborcsani (5 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you attempt the steps provided in this thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it out and it worked. The only issue I’m having now is activating the video in motion on MIB3.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

srborcsani said:


> I figured it out and it worked. The only issue I’m having now is activating the video in motion on MIB3.


It's a long process to remove the restrictions at least with the Ross Tech cable. It's very tedious line by line removal haha

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

For those who used OBD11 to enable the easy entry seat features: how far does your seat go back?

Mine goes only 3 inches back and pretty sure it should go back further


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

about 2in and that is by design.


----------

